# Sind Rhein-Jahreskarten zu teuer?



## Grundel-Profi (24. April 2021)

Also nachdem man jetzt seit ca. 12 Jahren kaum noch normal angeln kann am Rhein, dank der Grundel, und die Fischereigenossenschaften keinen Finger rühren, um gegen die Invasion etwas zu tun oder Tipps zu geben, aufzuklären, ist der Preis von ca. 40-45 Euro pro Jahreskarte noch gerechtfertigt? Ich finde nicht eigentlich.. Die könnten wenigstens mal ein paar Biologen beauftragen sich der Problematik anzunehmen. Mit Aufführen von Möglichkeiten diesen Fremdling Einhalt zu gebieten... IRGENDWAS wenigstens... eine Art von Initiative zeigen. Aber nichts! Garnichts! Es werden einfach kommentarlos die Erlaubnisscheine zum gleichen Preis weiterverkauft jedes Jahr. Ein völliges Versagen in meinen Augen. Gilt für NRW und RLP zumindest.


----------



## jkc (24. April 2021)

Moin, also die Karte haben sie in NRW letztes Jahr doch teurer gemacht.  
1x drin kann man in einem so großem Gewässersystem m.M. nach nix sinnvolles gegen die Grundel tun und ich bin der Meinung, dass 40€ immernoch nicht gerade viel ist für paar 100km Uferlinie an einem riesigen Fluss, an dem sich m.M. sogar sehr hervorragend angeln lässt.
Da biste ja teilweise schon bei einem Tag Forellenpuff in der gleichen finanziellen Größenordnung.

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (24. April 2021)

Krüger bei uns zwei Tageskarten, nur so viel zum Vergleich. 
Ich finde das extremst billig und wäre sogar allgemein in Deutschland für eine Erhöhung der Preise damit das Angeln mehr wertgeschätzt wird und der Druck auf die Gewässer reduziert wird.


----------



## ollidi (24. April 2021)

Das Grundelproblem gibt es doch mittlerweile in fast allen offenen Gewässern. Bei uns im Mittellandkanal haben die sich auch schon stark verbreitet.
Die bekommt man dann einfach nicht mehr raus. Noch nicht mal, wenn man abschnittsweise Gewässerstrecken trocken legen würde.
Ich habe aber schon gehört und auch hier gelesen, daß sie recht gut schmecken sollen. Und es gibt ja schon durchaus eine Entnahmepflicht für die Grundel. Zumindest bei uns in der Gegend.

Und 40-45 Euro finde ich für so eine Gewässerstrecke auch schon als fast geschenkt.


----------



## Thomas. (24. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich finde das extremst billig und wäre sogar allgemein in Deutschland für eine Erhöhung der Preise damit das Angeln mehr wertgeschätzt wird und der Druck auf die Gewässer reduziert wird.


richtig, damit auch nur noch Leute dort fischen die es sich finanziell leisten können, soll das arme" Volk doch zu Hause bleiben oder sich ein anderes Hobby suchen, na den


----------



## Seele (24. April 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> richtig, damit auch nur noch Leute dort fischen die es sich finanziell leisten können, soll das arme" Volk doch zu Hause bleiben oder sich ein anderes Hobby suchen, na den



Völliger Käse, das war das was du daraus lesen wolltest.
Angeln besteht nicht nur aus für 40 Euro Fisch setzen und für 35 Euro wieder raus fangen. Ihr jammert immer alle dass die Verbände sich nicht einsetzen, ich frage mich nur manchmal mit welchem Geld sollen die das auch. 

Aber das gehört hier alles nicht her, kannst du gerne einen neuen Thread dazu starten.


----------



## Thomas. (24. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Völliger Käse, das war das was du daraus lesen wolltest.
> Angeln besteht nicht nur aus für 40 Euro Fisch setzen und für 35 Euro wieder raus fangen. Ihr jammert immer alle dass die Verbände sich nicht einsetzen, ich frage mich nur manchmal mit welchem Geld sollen die das auch.
> 
> Aber das gehört hier alles nicht her, kannst du gerne einen neuen Thread dazu starten.


richtig das ist das was ich daraus gelesen habe, und leider habe ich es in den letzten 25 Jahren nicht geschafft auch nur einen einzigen Fisch zu fangen der Küchentauglich gewesen wäre, nix ist mit 35€ raus fangen.

ich glaube aber zu wissen was du meinst und gebe dir teilweise recht, aber die Rheinkarte ist leider eine der wenigen  Möglichkeit für viele überhaupt noch zu fischen weil die teilweise sehr hohen Vereinsbeiträge für viele nicht machbar sind (Rentner, Familien Väter, Geringverdiener usw)


----------



## magi (24. April 2021)

In Anbetracht der Tatsachen, was für die 40 € (NRW) bekommt, kann man doch echt nicht meckern. Der Rhein dürfte mMn immer noch zu den Gewässern zählen, die insgesamt das größte Potential an interessanter Fischbiomasse enthalten. Das heißt aber wahrlich nicht, dass einem dort der Fisch in den Kescher springt. Ein schwieriges bis sehr schwieriges Gewässer ist der Rhein allemal. Wie du den Grundeln zumindest etwas Herr werden kannst zeigt doch schon die Köfistipperei: weg vom Grund und mit Pose bringt nach wie vor Weissfisch.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. April 2021)

Die Grundeln und die schlechte Gewässerstruktur sind ein zusammenhängendes Problem, dass sich höchstens durch bauliche Maßnahmen mildern ließe. Das ist Aufgabe der Länder und des Bundes als Eigentümer der Bundeswasserstraße Rhein.
Die paar zehntausend Rheinangler in NRW können so etwas unmöglich stemmen, selbst wenn die Karte 4000€ kosten würde.


----------



## rippi (24. April 2021)

Du hast Recht. Es ist viel zu teuer! Gewässer, die nicht vom Verein bewirtschaftet werden, sollten natürlich generell für jeden kostenlos zu beangeln sein, aber siehe es mal so, mit 40€ bist du immer noch besser bedient, als das was diese neoliberalen Kapitalistenanglerverbünde in BW und Bayern oder schlimmer noch in Österreich abziehen.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> und der Druck auf die Gewässer reduziert wird.


Das zeugt von einer zumindest gleichgültigen Haltung gegenüber den weniger begüterten Menschen.
Da braucht man auch nicht viel zu interpretieren.. .


----------



## Seele (24. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das zeugt von einer zumindest gleichgültigen Haltung gegenüber den weniger begüterten Menschen.
> Da braucht man auch nicht viel zu interpretieren.. .


Es ist tatsächlich äußerst interessant was teilweise in Aussagen Anderer rein interpretiert wird. Wenn ihr aber damit zufrieden seit ist das OK. 
Dann mal allen noch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Lajos1 (24. April 2021)

rippi schrieb:


> Du hast Recht. Es ist viel zu teuer! Gewässer, die nicht vom Verein bewirtschaftet werden, sollten natürlich generell für jeden kostenlos zu beangeln sein, aber siehe es mal so, mit 40€ bist du immer noch besser bedient, als das was diese neoliberalen Kapitalistenanglerverbünde in BW und Bayern oder schlimmer noch in Österreich abziehen.


Hallo,

BW kann ich nicht so mitreden, aber bei mir in Franken (Bayern) zahle ich im Jahr (Vereins- und Verbandsgewässer) 310 Euro für insgeamt 24 Gewässer. Dies finde ich nicht zu teuer, zumal es eine breite Gewässerpalette mit meist guten Fischbeständen betrifft und ich weiss, was Gewässer bei uns (Pacht oder Kauf) kosten .                In Österreich bekomme ich in einem guten Salmonidengewässer dafür nicht mal eine Wochenkarte.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2021)

Ich sehe es so wie jkc 
Ein paar Biologen, die IRGENDWAS machen, werden da nicht helfen. 
Der Grundelbestand ist auch bereits zurück gegangen. 
Man kann auch Stellen finden, wo man tolle Fische und gar keine Grundeln fängt. Barben, Brassen, Nasen, Aland, Zander, Barsch, tolle Rotaugen, etc. 
Muss man n bisschen Zeit investieren und suchen, anstatt immer an den gleichen Stellen sich den ganzen Tag über Grundeln zu ärgern. 
Wieviel teurer ist die Karte im Monat geworden? 
Find ich nicht erheblich. 

Was Paprika momentan kosten, find ich viel schlimmer.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich äußerst interessant was teilweise in Aussagen Anderer rein interpretiert wird. Wenn ihr aber damit zufrieden seit ist das OK.
> Dann mal allen noch ein schönes Wochenende


Du möchtest durch höhere Kosten den Zugang beschränken - was muß man da interpretieren..?


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (24. April 2021)

Ich befische den Rhein nicht, möchte auch nicht auf die Preise eingehen
Aber was das Grundelproblem betrifft, die hatten wir in der Maas auch
Unter jedem Stein versteckte sich eine Grundel, Millionen von den Viechern
Das war mal so vor 8 oder 10 Jahren, heute hat sich das Blatt gewendet
Heute ist der Bestand an Grunden deutlich zurückgegangen, aber es gibt wieder mehr Zander und Barsche
Die konnten wegen der Grundeln in den letzten Jahren sehr gut abwachsen
Man sollte nicht immer nur jammern, wenn man die positive Seite sieht macht doch alles deutlich mehr Spaß


----------



## vonda1909 (24. April 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Völliger Käse, das war das was du daraus lesen wolltest.
> Angeln besteht nicht nur aus für 40 Euro Fisch setzen und für 35 Euro wieder raus fangen. Ihr jammert immer alle dass die Verbände sich nicht einsetzen, ich frage mich nur manchmal mit welchem Geld sollen die das auch.
> 
> Aber das gehört hier alles nicht her, kannst du gerne einen neuen Thread dazu starten.


Fangen  alle für 35 Euro oder nur die es sich bei Preisen jenseits von 400 Euro nicht erlauben können? Wenn eh nur Grunde gefangen werden  wäre es für Neider doch recht das diese raus gefangen werden.Nun lege noch den Kg . Preis  fest damit auch die Kollegen  wissen  was  sie  mitnehmen  müssen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. April 2021)

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie jkc und hanzz ...
Und für 40€ soviel Gewässer mit so vielen geilen Fischen ist es auch nicht zu teuer für so ein schönes Hobby... 
Angeln bedeutet nicht nur fangen um es lohnenswert bezeichnen zu dürfen... 
Für die meisten Angler die auch mal über Nacht bleiben, kostet die Verpflegung, Köder, Benzinkosten und etwas Angelzeugs deutlich mehr als ne Jahreskarte...


----------



## Grundel-Profi (24. April 2021)

Mich regt vor allem diese „Scheiss egal-Haltung“ der Verbände auf bzgl. des Grundelproblems. Zumindest wirkt es so. Die Fischsituation hat sich einfach derart verändert, man könnte es schon historisch nennen. Und es gibt einfach garkeine Behandlung dieser Thematik! „Ja, es werden jetzt zu 90% Grundeln gefangen. So what? Kannste ja bei Wikipedia gucken, was du damit machst! Das macht dann 40 Euro bitte.“

Die fischereigenossenschaft ist sonst derart penibel, aber bei so einer heftigen Gewässerveränderung kommt garnichts. Nicht mal eine Broschüre beim Kartenverkauf mit „So ist die Situation. Wir wissen davon. Ist blöd, aber: Du kannst die grundel als köderfisch für... verwenden. Du kannst sie umfischen, indem du ... .Du kannst sie verwerten indem du ... .“

Dass das aber nicht geschieht, finde ich halt krass.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. April 2021)

Gegenfrage- was sollen die an tragbaren, vernünftigen Maßnahmen treffen.... Was an einer Bundeswasserstraße praktikabel ist? 

Mir fiele da nichts ein... 

Und den Bund für sowas ins Boot zu holen, würde bloß Mario Barth auf den Plan rufen.... Das wäre nichtangelnden Steuerzahlern nicht vermittelbar.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. April 2021)

Anfangs von mir belächelt, nun mache ich mir Gedanken.

Seitdem ich Unterwasseraufnahmen vom Rhein gesehen habe , bin ich schon betroffen:

Man sah nur totes , mit Algen überzogenes Geröll und dazwischen massenhaft Grundeln rumlungern.

Ich fände es daher gut, wenn man im Zuge einer Renaturierung , bspw. flache Nebengewässer / Überschwemmungsgebiete mit Zugang zum Fluss anlegte,

damit die Fischarten gut ablaichen und die Kleinfische sich verstecken können.

Irgendwie fehlt dem Rhein die entsprechende Flora ?!

Ich werde das mal der AnnaLena vorschlagen, die wird ja schliesslich die erste trampolinspringende, grüne Kanzlerin .


Somit wäre der Rhein ja fast schon gerettet.

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (24. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Anfangs von mir belächelt, nun mache ich mir Gedanken.
> 
> Seitdem ich Unterwasseraufnahmen vom Rhein gesehen habe , bin ich schon betroffen:
> 
> ...


Oder  das  Angeln ganz verboten!


----------



## hanzz (24. April 2021)

Der Thread hat bestimmt schon mehr Stromverbrauch gekostet, als die Karte teurer geworden ist. 

Grundel-Profi 
Würde dich so ne Broschüre mit Grundel Rezept, Angelanleitung und Grundeln funktionieren super auf Zander und Aal Tip wirklich glücklich machen, so dass du nach dem Kauf der Karte zufriedener ausm Laden gehst?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. April 2021)

Was soll denn die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft gegen Grundeln machen?
Besatz- Unsinn. Strukturmaßnahmen-zu teuer und keine Zuständigkeit.
Einzige Möglichkeit: Zander, Barsche und Welse als Grundelkiller ganzjährig schonen. Ob das gewollt ist?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. April 2021)

Rhein und nur noch Grundeln, glaub ich nicht !!!
Woran ich aber glaube: Es gibt Angler die fangen auch was und es gibt Angler die angeln nur ... Zudem als drittes gibt es noch Angler die alles besser wissen und andere belehren wollen, die fangen aber auch nichts weil die nicht angeln gehen und nur schlaumeiern ...

Das es nur noch Grundel gibt und denen die Schuld zu geben, ist zu einfach !!!


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. April 2021)

Die Wollis haben auch son bissken Schuld.... Darf man ja nich unterschlagen


----------



## rhinefisher (24. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Es gibt Angler die fangen auch was und es gibt Angler die angeln nur


Du bist halt ein wahnsinnig guter Angler - vielleicht sogar der Beste überhaupt..
Aber mal abgesehen von solchen Vollprofis wie dir, fangen alle anderen Looser halt wirklich nur sehr bescheiden.. .
Barsch und Zander laufen so halbwegs, alles Andere ist extrem zurückgegangen oder sogar ganz verschwunden.
Leider deckt sich dieses sehr bescheidene Fangen auch zu 100% mit allen Untersuchungen zum Fischbestand...

Mal was zum Preis der Karte: Eigentlich finde ich den Preis absolut OK - das zahle ich ja auf dem Campingplatz ja schon für eine Nacht und am Rhein schlafe ich übers Jahr mindestens ne Woche.
Das totale Versagen der Rheinfischereigenossenschaft ist Programm, hat Methode und war schon immer so.
Man könnte natürlich ganz locker 2-3 Berufsjäger anstellen, die den Kormoran (das Hauptproblem des Rheins..) vergrämen und die Karten kontrollieren, man könnte massig Quappen und Aale besetzen um die Grundel etwas einzudämmen und man könnte wenigstens etwas Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten.. .
Könnte könnte könnte..... .
Wird aber nie geschehen, da die Pfründe schon "immer" in den selben gierigen Händen lagen, wo sie auch heute liegen und in Zukunft liegen werden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. April 2021)

Leute, die immer gleiche Sache: es gibt nicht *DEN* Rhein - es gibt Abschnitte , die ok, super und erbärmlich sind.

Gerade der Niederrhein ist bei den erfolgreichen Anglern beliebt - warum denn? Weil es da noch Fisch "satt" gibt !

Jedenfalls im Vergleich !

Gibt ja Gründe für, warum man sich ins Auto setzt und weite Strecken fährt - oder? 

Alle anderen Abschnitte sind dann deutlich schlechter - am Niederrhein gibt es auch viel mehr Brassen - warum denn? Weils mehr Plankton hat - deswegen.

Wo viel Futter , da mehr Fisch - ganz logisch !

Gerade Zanderangeln ist kinderleicht - muss halt Fisch da sein, dann fängt man auch...

R.S.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gerade Zanderangeln ist kinderleicht - muss halt Fisch da sein, dann fängt man auch...



Du meinst also man müsse nur bräsig jede Nacht auf seiner Hausbuhne mit nem halbwegs toten KöFi abhängen und dann läuft das schon...??
Hm... lass mal überlegen.....

Stimmt!


----------



## vonda1909 (24. April 2021)

Oder halt  Aktiv den Fisch suchen oder andere Stellen  beim Ansitz aufsuchen. Das war schon  bevor Grundeln im Rhein gefangen wurden.


----------



## vonda1909 (24. April 2021)

Und 40 Euro wo du über Nacht angeln kannst.Hallo was  kosten wo anders Tageskarten  wenn du überhaupt  noch welche bekommst. In der Lippe den Kanälen  Weser  und Ems sieht  es genau so aus mit  den Grundeln Wie groß  sollten die Qualen den schon sein das sie nicht den Räubern zum Oper fallen? 
Drei Jäger die auf 100km Komora verjagen wie soll das gehen dann würde der Bodensee frei von den Vögel sein und dort versuchen es weit mehr. 
Doch wer hat dich gezwungen  die Rhein Karte zu kaufen?


----------



## rhinefisher (24. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und 40 Euro wo du über Nacht angeln kannst.Hallo was  kosten wo anders Tageskarten  wenn du überhaupt  noch welche bekommst. In der Lippe den Kanälen  Weser  und Ems sieht  es genau so aus mit  den Grundeln Wie groß  sollten die Qualen den schon sein das sie nicht den Räubern zum Oper fallen?
> Drei Jäger die auf 100km Komora verjagen wie soll das gehen dann würde der Bodensee frei von den Vögel sein und dort versuchen es weit mehr.
> Doch wer hat dich gezwungen  die Rhein Karte zu kaufen?



Und wieder habe ich von einem wirklich sachverständigem Meschen etwas lernen dürfen - vielen Dank dafür...


----------



## rheinfischer70 (24. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und 40 Euro wo du über Nacht angeln kannst.Hallo was  kosten wo anders Tageskarten  wenn du überhaupt  noch welche bekommst. In der Lippe den Kanälen  Weser  und Ems sieht  es genau so aus mit  den Grundeln Wie groß  sollten die Qualen den schon sein das sie nicht den Räubern zum Oper fallen?
> Drei Jäger die auf 100km Komora verjagen wie soll das gehen dann würde der Bodensee frei von den Vögel sein und dort versuchen es weit mehr.
> Doch wer hat dich gezwungen  die Rhein Karte zu kaufen?


Ich glaube, dem Themenstarter missfällt mehr die "Diktatur" da oben bzw. das die Angler keine Einflussmöglichkeiten haben.
Auf der anderen Seite ist da nix ehrenamtlich und die 40.000Angler mit je 40€ ergeben nur 1,6 Mio..  Da ist mit einigen Akademikerstellen, Gutachten und Gebäude schon fast alles weg.
Ansonsten alles wenig transparent.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Drei Jäger die auf 100km Komora verjagen wie soll das gehen dann würde der Bodensee frei von den Vögel sein und dort versuchen es weit mehr.



Dazu noch ne Kleinigkeit um dir deine wenig durchdacht Argumentation mal etwas deutlicher zu machen: Der Rhein hat in NRW knappe 80, gut zu überblickende Quadratkilometer - der Bodensee hat sehr breite 540(?) Quadratkilometer.
Wie soll man solche Vergleiche ernst nehmen können...?


----------



## angler1996 (24. April 2021)

Grundel-Profi schrieb:


> Also nachdem man jetzt seit ca. 12 Jahren kaum noch normal angeln kann am Rhein, dank der Grundel, und die Fischereigenossenschaften keinen Finger rühren, um gegen die Invasion etwas zu tun oder Tipps zu geben, aufzuklären, ist der Preis von ca. 40-45 Euro pro Jahreskarte noch gerechtfertigt? Ich finde nicht eigentlich.. Die könnten wenigstens mal ein paar Biologen beauftragen sich der Problematik anzunehmen. Mit Aufführen von Möglichkeiten diesen Fremdling Einhalt zu gebieten... IRGENDWAS wenigstens... eine Art von Initiative zeigen. Aber nichts! Garnichts! Es werden einfach kommentarlos die Erlaubnisscheine zum gleichen Preis weiterverkauft jedes Jahr. Ein völliges Versagen in meinen Augen. Gilt für NRW und RLP zumindest.


bevor ich das jetzt raus suche für wieviel Kilometer Rhein ist das ?

Woher weißt Du , dass dei das nicht getan haben?


----------



## angler1996 (24. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Anfangs von mir belächelt, nun mache ich mir Gedanken.
> 
> Seitdem ich Unterwasseraufnahmen vom Rhein gesehen habe , bin ich schon betroffen:
> 
> ...



Geanu, der Rhein wäre dann gerettet und  der Rest verboten...


----------



## vonda1909 (24. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Dazu noch ne Kleinigkeit um dir deine wenig durchdacht Argumentation mal etwas deutlicher zu machen: Der Rhein hat in NRW knappe 80, gut zu überblickende Quadratkilometer - der Bodensee hat sehr breite 540(?) Quadratkilometer.
> Wie soll man solche Vergleiche ernst nehmen können...?


Doch bestimmt  500 die gegen die Komora ihr bestes geben  nun mach dein Taschenrechner  mal wieder  an hast  Recht beide sind  auf verlorenem Posten.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. April 2021)

Welch eine sinnlose Diskussion...
Ob 5 Euro oder 5000, eigentlich sollte man froh sein überhaupt am Rhein angeln zu können.  Er gilt nunmal als Bundesschiffahrtsstrasse, wird genutzt um Preise für den Transport von Waren niedrig zu halten und um Steuergelder zu generieren. 
Wenn man bereit wäre z.B. für sein Heizöl ein Viertel mehr zu zahlen oder auf die Kita für seine Kinder zu verzichten oder, oder, oder....  dann würd ich das Gejammer ja verstehen, aber Vater Rhein muss Geld verdienen - für uns alle.
Deshalb wird sich am Zustand der Wasserstraßen auch nichts ändern, es wird eher schlechter werden, siehe Elbvertiefung, Donauausbau usw.
Also am besten Zähne zusammen halten oder sich dort engagieren (auch finanziell werte Meckermeier ) wo es Sinn macht.


----------



## rhinefisher (24. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Doch bestimmt 500 die gegen die Komora ihr bestes geben


Hobbyjäger unterscheiden sich zu Berufsjägern wie Angler zu Fischern - das ist etwas ganz Anderes.. .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (24. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist halt ein wahnsinnig guter Angler - vielleicht sogar der Beste überhaupt..
> Aber mal abgesehen von solchen Vollprofis wie dir, fangen alle anderen Looser halt wirklich nur sehr bescheiden.. .


Danke für das nette Kompliment, zähle mich meinerseits aber nicht dazu und lehne es dankend ab...
Ich Angel aus Leidenschaft und es ist mein liebstes Hobby, wofür ich ne Menge Zeit für andere Sachen opfern muss die dann hinten anstehen...

Wollte nur damit sagen, dass die die sich auskennen und durch gesammelte Erfahrung gezielt angeln gehen, sind überwiegend erfolgreicher als die, die mal hin und wieder gehen und nur auf gut Glück, ihr Glück versuchen oder dabei nur frische Luft schnuppern wollen ... Und mit den Schlaumeiern sind es die virtuellen Angler gemeint... Die am Computer alles aufsaugen aber nie am Wasser zu sehen sind aber voll den Plan haben...
Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger...

Das ist ähnlich wie Pilze sammeln, gehst du morgen wirst du keine finden...Kennst du dich aus, gehst du gezielt zu richtigen Zeit in den richtigen Wald und machst dein Körbchen voll...


----------



## Grundel-Profi (24. April 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Du bist halt ein wahnsinnig guter Angler - vielleicht sogar der Beste überhaupt..
> Aber mal abgesehen von solchen Vollprofis wie dir, fangen alle anderen Looser halt wirklich nur sehr bescheiden.. .
> Barsch und Zander laufen so halbwegs, alles Andere ist extrem zurückgegangen oder sogar ganz verschwunden.
> Leider deckt sich dieses sehr bescheidene Fangen auch zu 100% mit allen Untersuchungen zum Fischbestand...
> ...


 Genau das meine ich. Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum, dass es eine öffentliche Auseinandersetzung der zuständigen Behörden mit dem Thema gibt. Und das irgendwie mit den Anglern kommuniziert wird. Ein bisschen Transparenz, Verweise auf laufende Forschungsergebnisse z.B., um der Sache vielleicht her zu werden. Als Zeichen, dass sich da jemand Gedanken macht. Aber das geschieht halt nicht. Jeder Schul-Hausmeister würde seiner Gemeinde mitteilen, wenn statt Schüler, jeden Morgen nur noch Füchse, Hasen und Dachse zum Unterricht kämen. Wenigstens als Zeichen, dass es ihm nicht völlig egal ist.


----------



## Minimax (24. April 2021)

Grundel-Profi schrieb:


> Jeder Schul-Hausmeister würde seiner Gemeinde mitteilen, wenn statt Schüler,* jeden Morgen nur noch Füchse, Hasen und Dachse zum Unterricht kämen*.



Der wird sich hüten.


----------



## Grundel-Profi (24. April 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der Thread hat bestimmt schon mehr Stromverbrauch gekostet, als die Karte teurer geworden ist.
> 
> Grundel-Profi
> Würde dich so ne Broschüre mit Grundel Rezept, Angelanleitung und Grundeln funktionieren super auf Zander und Aal Tip wirklich glücklich machen, so dass du nach dem Kauf der Karte zufriedener ausm Laden gehst?


Nein. Aber ich wüsste zumindest, wieso ich einer Behörde mein Geld gebe und deren Gesetze befolge. Weil sie nämlich im Gegenzug so etwas, wie Verantwortlichkeit und Engagement zeigt. Außer im Einschränken und Abkassieren.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2021)

Grundel-Profi schrieb:


> Aber ich wüsste zumindest, wieso ich einer Behörde mein Geld gebe und deren Gesetze befolge. Weil sie nämlich im Gegenzug so etwas, wie Verantwortlichkeit und Engagement zeigt. Außer im Einschränken und Abkassieren.


Ich finde den Preis sehr gerecht, für fast 240 Flusskilometer, die ich in NRW damit beangeln kann!
Ohne dafür die Vereinsmonopole auf Gewässer im Umland zahlen zu müssen, zumeist mit wesentlich mehr Geld und noch eventuelle Arbeitsleistungen, als Aufschlag.
Am Oberrhein habe ich zuletzt fast 80€ für die Strecke einer IG bezahlt und diese ist nur 12 Km lang, hat dafür aber mehrere Altrheinarme und Baggerseen mit beinhaltet.
Außerdem machst du einen Denkfehler, in NRW zahlst du an die Rheinfischereigenossenschaft, diese ist keine Behörde!
Ich hoffe du weißt, was eine Genossenschaft ist?








						Rheinfischereigenossenschaft in NRW
					

Wichtige Mitteilung für Rheinangler, Verkaufsstellen und Fischereiaufsicht (Sonderregelung wegen kurzfristiger Gesetzesänderung): Die Rheinscheine 2022 (Generalscheine & ermäßigte Generalscheine) behalten ihre […]




					www.rheinfischerei-nrw.de
				



Ich frage mich auch, was willst du denn mit einem "Grundelreport"?

Jürgen


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. April 2021)

Die RFG klärt genug über die Gegebenheiten im Rhein auf, einfach mal auf die Seite gehen.

Außerdem kann man dort auch Fragen stellen, die in der Regel auch per mail beantwortet werden.

Der "Mittel-Rhein" hat einen hervorragenden Aal , Rapfen , Grundel und Welsbestand - und wenn man sich bischen reinfuchst, kann man schöne dicke Rotaugen etc. fangen.

Wenn man sich damit etwas auskennt, sind sehr gute Barsche und auch mal ein Zander drin, das bedeutet hier bei uns allerdings harte "Arbeit" und auch die ein oder andere "Nachtschicht".

Am Niederrhein sind die Chancen auf Räuber DEUTLICH größer , da reicht es schon nen simplen Gufi nachts einzuleiern - wo man sich andernorts Tage als Schneider antut und wenn man großes Glück hat, einen oder 2 Fische 50cm.+ am "Abend" fängt.

Die Fangaussichten sind Abschnitte - weise ganz extrem unterschiedlich - es gibt aber "Könner" , die felsenfest davon ausgehen, dass "der" Rhein gleich ist und es nur an den trotteligen Kollegen liegt.

Komischerweise setzen sich diese Profis ins Auto und fahren immer zu den gleichen Plätzen - am Niederrhein 



R.S.


----------



## NaabMäx (25. April 2021)

Die Karten sind megagünstig. Seid froh. 
Kormoran: ich hab schon oft genug erklärt, dass Vergrämung keine Lösung ist nur eine Verlagerung. Da muss sich der Verband durchsetzen. Nicht Ausrotten, aber dezimieren. 
Vögel über alle anderen Geschöpfe zustellen ist Misst. Den selben Misst machen die nun bei Otter und Co. auch. Kann man nicht mal einen Mittelweg beschreiten. Immer von einen E
xtrem ins nächste. 
Denke bei euch gibts noch einige an Berufsfischern, welche Regeln gelten für die? Und wie arbeiten die bezüglich Zucht und Besatz?


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. April 2021)

Wozu den Kormoran denn abschiessen?

Der fischereiliche Schaden interessiert KEINEN , der wird in der Bevölkerung gar nicht wahrgenommen.

Nur rel. Wenige angeln am Rhein - und es gibt praktisch keine Berufsfischer mehr, die die Bevölkerung mit frischem Rheinfisch versorgen.

Andernorts werden regional gefangene Fische auf Wochenmärkten zum Höchstpreis angeboten - frisch, regional, gesund, nachgefragt.

Das Alles passiert am Rhein NICHT !

Der Fluss ist fischereilich TOT

"Gibt es hier überhaupt Fische" ?  Das fragten mich die Leute ständig, wenn ich im Stadtgebiet unterwegs war.
"Kann man die essen" ?

Unglaubiges Staunen.

Und Ihr hofft ernsthaft auf eine zukünftige Bejagung unter einer grünen Bundesregierung????

Lachhaft.
Die schränken das Angeln eher weiter ein.

R.S.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. April 2021)

Und das hat nun alles mit den 40 Euro zutun das du so Unzufrieden bist?


----------



## Danielsu83 (25. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Unglaubiges Staunen.
> 
> Und Ihr hofft ernsthaft auf eine zukünftige Bejagung unter einer grünen Bundesregierung????
> 
> ...



Warum zukünftig ? In NRW ist es doch jetzt schon möglich Komorane beseitigen zu lassen.


----------



## vonda1909 (25. April 2021)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Warum zukünftig ? In NRW ist es doch jetzt schon möglich Komorane beseitigen zu lassen.


Und das  heißt  genau  wie?


----------



## Fruehling (25. April 2021)

SGV Inhalt : Verordnung zum Schutz der natürlich vorkommenden Tierwelt und zur Abwendung erheblicher fischereiwirtschaftlicher Schäden durch Kormorane des Landes Nordrhein-Westfalen (Kormoranverordnung Nordrhein-Westfalen  Kormoran VO-NRW) |  RECHT.N
					

Das offizielle Rechtsportal des Landes NRW mit den aktuellen Gesetzen und Erlassen des Landes NRW




					recht.nrw.de


----------



## Danielsu83 (25. April 2021)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> Und das  heißt  genau  wie?



Das man eine zeitlich befriste Genehmigung zum Abschuss bekommen kann.


----------



## Stipper-Steve (25. April 2021)

Bei uns in RLP am Oberrhein zahle ich 85 € für für die Jahreskarte für Rhein, Altrhein und Bootskarte. Finde den Preis grundsätzlich in Ordnung.
Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass bei uns nie kontrolliert wird. Ich angle jetzt seit 25 Jahren am Rhein und wurde noch nie kontrolliert! Ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wie viele Angler bei uns ohne Karte unterwegs sind....

Zur Grundel: Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich die Grundel sogar positiv auf den restlichen Fischbestand auswirkt. In den Altrheinen sind inzwischen regelmäßig riesige Ukelei-Schwärme unterwegs. Die gab es so früher nicht bei uns. Außerdem fange ich an manchen Stellen in den letzten 4-5 Jahren regelmäßig Zährten. Die gab es früher bei uns gar nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. April 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> der wird in der Bevölkerung gar nicht wahrgenommen.


warum ist das so?



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Gibt es hier überhaupt Fische" ? Das fragten mich die Leute ständig, wenn ich im Stadtgebiet unterwegs war.
> "Kann man die essen" ?


warum ist das so?



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Und Ihr hofft ernsthaft auf eine zukünftige Bejagung unter einer grünen Bundesregierung????


wer sagt das ?


----------



## jkc (25. April 2021)

Grundel-Profi schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich. Es geht mir eigentlich nur darum, dass es eine öffentliche Auseinandersetzung der zuständigen Behörden mit dem Thema gibt. Und das irgendwie mit den Anglern kommuniziert wird. Ein bisschen Transparenz, Verweise auf laufende Forschungsergebnisse z.B., um der Sache vielleicht her zu werden. ...


Sowas etwa?
*


			https://www.lanuv.nrw.de/fileadmin/lanuvpubl/3_fachberichte/LANUV_fabe99_Rheinbericht_WEB.pdf
		

*


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. April 2021)

40 Euro pro Jahr.
Für ein riesiges  Gewässer, in dem die allermeisten Fischarten ohne Besatz auskommen und in dem auch gute Fänge getätigt werden, ein wahrhaft günstiger Preis.
Zugegeben, es ist schon 20 Jahre her, als ich regelmäßig im Rhein fischte, aber geschenkt wurde da auch schon niemandem etwas. Soll heißen, dass auch damals die Fische nicht freiwillig in den Kescher gesprungen sind.
In einem Gewässer zu angeln, in dem die vorhandenen Fische fast ausschließlich aus natürlicher Reproduktion stammen, ist schon eine Hausnummer.
Aber es ist besonders reizvoll.
Und Handlungsanweisungen wie man am besten die Grundeln umgeht, bzw. wie man garantiert küchenfähige Fische fängt bekommt man nicht mal im FOPU.

Ginge ich heute wieder an den Rhein angeln, würde ich wohl trotz Erfahrung auch erst mal leer ausgehen. 
Wie heißt es so schön? Das einzig Beständige ist die Veränderung. Dieser gilt es sich anzupassen


----------



## NaabMäx (25. April 2021)

Da ist doch recht schön die Abhängigkeit zu erkennen, dass die Schwarzmehrgrundel als Laichräuber und Fischbrutvertilger, sowie als Futterkonkurrent aller Arten fungiert. (Ausser Aal - der Laicht auch nicht hier, sondern lebt scheinbar gut von denen.)
1984-2010
2010-2017
2017 sinkt die Zahl der Grundeln etwas, der Aal steigt, nutzt also die Grundeln als Nahrung und die anderen Arten erholen sich bei Abnahme der Grundeln.
Dann spielt die verbesserte Wasserqualität und die Abnahme des Planktons eine Rolle - was für ein Arten gut und die anderen weniger gut ist.
Vermute das auch die Augewässer / Altwässer für Schleie, Brassen, Karpfen, Güster weniger geworden sind oder   
Da braucht man nicht das ganze Dokument zu studieren. 
Auch die Nährtiere werden sich ändern (z.B. mehr Wasserinsekten) Es wird Zeit brauchen, bis sie sich häufen - wenn sie nicht von den Grundeln verputzt werden.
Ob sich das Grundelthema selbst reguliert, oder ob man dagegen vorgehen kann?


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. April 2021)

Habe eine Studie von Svenja Storm Geertzen gelesen, dass die Biomasse  von 1985?- 2010?um weit über 90% abgenommen hat. Besonders der Rückgang der Rotaugen war enorm.
Gleichzeitig verfünffachte sich die Zahl der Angler. Dann wundert man sich nicht mehr über zurück gehende Fänge. Wer jetzt am Sonntagmittag an einer gut zugänglichen Rheinbuhne seinen Zander fangen möchte darf sehr lange warten oder viel Glück haben.
Damals waren Fänge von 3-5 Zandern über 60cm in kurzer Zeit nichts ungewöhnliches. Heute ist ein 60+ Zander schon sehr gut.
Dafür gibt's Barben, Welse, Rapfen usw.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (25. April 2021)

In fast allen Gewässern sind die Bestände runter gegangen im Vergleich zu 1985... Das heißt aber lange noch nicht dass man nichts fängt...
Rhein und keine Fische, das Thema ermüdet einfach einen...
Omaangeln kann doch jeder...


----------



## Grundel-Profi (25. April 2021)

„Vier Angler wurden an mehreren Tagen acht Stunden an den Rhein geschickt; sie fingen in der Zeit insgesamt 300 Fische, unglaubliche 296 davon waren Grundeln. Bei anderen Testreihen waren immer mindestens 80% der geangelten Fische Grundeln.

Die Schwarzmeergrundel hat nach ersten Beobachtungen auch Vorteile bei der Nahrungssuche. Sie scheint die Nahrung deutlich schneller als ihre Nahrungskonkurrenten zu finden, was auch das Testangeln bei verschiedenen Bedingungen gezeigt hat. Brisant ist auch die Beobachtung, dass Grundeln bereits in einem unerwartet frühem Stadium der Entwicklung beginnen, Fischlarven anderer Arten zu fressen.“


----------



## NaabMäx (25. April 2021)

Das man die Angler je Strecke erhöht hat, sieht man in der Statistik leider nicht. Aber normal wird dann auch viel mehr gesetzt. (Fanglisten)
Ob es im Rhein Besatz gibt, weis ich nicht. 

Grundel:
Die findet das so schnell, weil die Flächendeckend am Grund ist.
Ich kann das in der Donau beobachten, da steht eine neben der anderen.
Egal was man wo ins Wasser hält, es liegt vor einem Grundelmaul. 

Sind die Grundelfresser zu wenig?


----------



## hanzz (25. April 2021)

Was mir so die letzten 2 Tage noch durch den Kopf bzgl des Rheins ging (hab auch mal alte Fotos durchgeschaut), das in vielen Bereichen die Buhnen versanden und es kaum noch Steinpackungen gibt. Zudem ist jedes Jahr viel zu lang anhaltendes Niedrigwasser. 
Das finde ich viel besorgniserregender.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. April 2021)

Richtig , hanzz.

In Köln verlanden die Stellen immer mehr - gerade größere Zander brauchen aber Struktur und Tiefe bei klarem Wasser,

um sich wohl zu fühlen.

Die Zanderbrut ( kleinfingerlang ) fing ich vor Jahrzehnten zum Spass einmal auf "geschleppte" Einzelmade am 16er Häkchen direkt vor den

Füßen - die stelle war steinig.

Dort werden die kleinen Brutzander nun auf die räuberischen Grundeln treffen - was da wohl passiert ?

Die ( wenigen ) Zander , Barsche die überleben u.a. werden dann aber gut gemästet von den Viechern.

Übrigens soll die RFG Aal und auch Hecht im Rhein besetzen - wegen der Grundeln.

Der Anstieg des Aals kann also damit zusammenhängen - ansonsten ist mir der Anstieg nicht erklärbar.

Leider verhagelt die Empfehlung, den stark belasteten Rheinaal nicht zu essen , die Freude über den guten Bestand.

Wäre sonst mein absolutes Aal - Topgewässer mit vielen guten Fischen pro Abend.

Schade.

R.S.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. April 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> In fast allen Gewässern sind die Bestände runter gegangen im Vergleich zu 1985... Das heißt aber lange noch nicht dass man nichts fängt...
> Rhein und keine Fische, das Thema ermüdet einfach einen...
> Omaangeln kann doch jeder...



Endlich mal wieder ein Hinweis darauf, was Du für ein ganz ganz toller Angler bist....

Tatsächlich kenne ich einige Leute, die seit gut 40 Jahren sehr erfolgreich in Europa auf Zander und andere Raubfische fischen.
Ich kenne auch etliche Angler die sich den Arsch wundreisen auf der Suchen nach den schönsten Friedfischen.
All diese Jungens fangen richtig gute und viele Fische wenn wir in Holland unterwegs sind - oft dein Qurtalsergebniß in drei oder vier Tagen.
Und dass diese Menschen fangen ist nicht weiter verwunderlich, investieren sie doch massig Hirnschmalz, Zeit und Geld.
Alle wurden bis Ende der 90er hier am Rhein mehrmals erfolgreich geguidet.
Einige waren in den letzten 20 Jahren für Stunden oder Tage mit mir in denselben Revieren unterwegs und keiner hat gut gefangen... .
Exakt das gleiche Bild an der Loire; auch dort kenne ich jeden Stein beim Vornamen und habe dort lange gefischt und geguidet.
Dort hat man genau dasselbe Problem mit diesem blöden Vogel.. .
Und auch dort kenne ich nicht nur die Leute welche ich geführt habe, sondern auch sehr viele Einheimische - die berichten genau die selben Geschichten; der Vogel tauchte auf und die Fänge gingen auf fast Null zurück.

Aber lasse uns doch mal teilhaben an deinen großartigen, und vor Allem neuen Erkenntnissen.
Welche unschlagbaren Methoden hast Du denn entwickelt, dass bei dir alles so supi läuft während alle Anderen bloß jämmerlich versagen..?
Welche Strategie und Taktik sind denn so fundamental neu, dass sie dir diese wahnsinns Fänge ermöglichen..?

Wir "Omaangler" können ja nur dazu lernen...

PS: Mich selbst möchte ich davon ausdrücklich ausnehmen - selbst wenn ich ein brauchbarer Angler bin, steht das Wohlbefinden meines Hundes, die Bequemlichkeit und der mangelnde Wille zur Verwertung einem erfreulichen Ergebniß diametral entgegen.
Bei mir ist das Nixfangen also tatsächlich "Hausgemacht"...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (26. April 2021)

Wenn es bei euch so ist’s, dann ist es halt so... Durch hin und her diskutieren werden’s dann auch nicht mehr Fische im Wasser...
Schade, ich würde mir in so einem Fall dann ein anderes Gewässer suchen wo das Angeln dann doch mehr Spaß macht... Mit Omaangeln war nichts abwertend gemeint, es gibt halt manchmal solche Angeltage wo alles von alleine funzt...
Dir mit deinem Hund dann noch viel Spaß am Wasser ...


----------



## Grundel-Profi (3. Mai 2021)

Ich war übrigens letztens wieder bei Bonn am Rhein angeln. Auf Grund. Jetzt weiß ich nicht, ob ich nicht einen Youtube Channel starten soll und die Menschen an meinen Fang-Erfolgen teilhaben lasse. Weil... ich will halt nicht den Neid der Anderen auf mich ziehen, mit meinen Angel-Fähigkeiten. Denn ich habe diesmal folgendes rausgeholt: 

- Eine Alge
- Eine noch größere Alge
- Ein Blatt
- Etwas Glibber

Aber keine Grundel!! Sowie auch keinen anderen Fisch. Meint ihr solche Fang-Erfolge auf YouTube könnten überheblich rüberkommen bei der Community?

.... (Ironie Off*)


----------



## hanzz (3. Mai 2021)

Würde ich nicht machen. 
Der Neid ist heutzutage zu groß. 
Gibt n riesen Shitstorm. 
Wenn du dann noch released hast, hast du die Hater auf deiner Seite. 

Vor allem wegen der Algen. Haben sicher große Qualen am Haken erlitten. Algen haben auch Gefühle


----------

